# Cleanup on Isle 4!



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

Just saw this on fleabay

LMAO!














http://www.ebay.com/itm/TYCO-SLOT-C...t=Slot_Cars&hash=item1e6a810782#ht_632wt_1245


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

does it make that satisfying ching ching ching sound when you crash?


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

those feisty geeks in the mail room...garsh darnit that is just so WiLd!!!lol...but seriously, that is neato :thumbsup:


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

and it sold for $79.00! I know i've got that exact shopping cart fridge magnet somewhere...


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

It needs ONE rrr wheel to give it the authentic wobble


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Well that ching sound was only satisfying for the seller. HOLY CRAP!


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

TBI said:


> It needs ONE rrr wheel to give it the authentic wobble


nah - it's already running mattyco wheels- more than enough wobble for the purists!


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I would be afraid if I had that on my layout, it would wind up dinging the door on one of my prized paint jobs!:freak: But it would be cool to have baskart races!

-Paul


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Sheesh...

I just ate an orange...

if I glue the peel to a slotcar chassis will someone give me 50 bux for it?

...or maybe a pine cone?


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Bill Hall said:


> Sheesh...
> 
> I just ate an orange...
> 
> ...


TRY IT & SEE!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Neat shopping cart concept...*



Bill Hall said:


> Sheesh...
> 
> I just ate an orange...
> 
> ...


I hear yah Bill...

What if you take one of those liquid lemons and empty out all the lemon juice.
I bet someone would buy that if it was glued to a chassis. :freak:

What will people think of next?  

We need to start a Buy it now for $75.00 thread and test the waters. lol :lol:

Bob...75 bux???...zilla


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*It's not to late to get one*

He has another one on the bay only at $9.99 so far five days to go.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Reminds me of the cart here.

http://www.festfoods.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=75


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I always get one that has the front wheel bent to the right and goes in circles or wobbles.  rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

roadrner said:


> I always get one that has the front wheel bent to the right and goes in circles or wobbles.  rr


Bad carts tip me over the edge...:freak:

1. Twine or stretch wrap wound around the axle between the fork and wheel.

2. The monster flat spot on the wheel that goes KA CHUNK KA CHUNK KA CHUNK KA CHUNK.

3. The insideous bad wheel bearing that isnt immedialty noticeable; but gets exponentialy worse as you add items to the cart. By the time you get to check out you've broken a sweat.

....anything I'm forgetting?


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Bill Hall said:


> Bad carts tip me over the edge...:freak:
> 
> ....anything I'm forgetting?


Yeah, you bet, that eeek, eeek, eeek, from the squeaky wheel. pig


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

And lets not forget the variation on the bad wheel bearing... the "pulls to the right or left as more weight is added to the cart". That's the one I usually get.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> And lets not forget the variation on the bad wheel bearing... the "pulls to the right or left as more weight is added to the cart". That's the one I usually get.


LOL!

Wes


----------



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

Or that infamous 'flat spot' on one of the front wheels! :freak: (oops..Bill already SAID that! lol) 
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

...or the plastic cart with some squares broken out....

... or the greasy handle....

.... or the mushy stuff in the cart somewhere that some how got on the last one of an item you really need....


_I've been down this isle before..._


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)




----------

